# Film : 2012



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Been to see it tonight at the cinema and jesus it's a good un.

Not going to spoil it but i think we all get the idea ay?

The effects are superb and i sat there amazed at how brilliant movies are in the cinema. It's great getting it downloaded or on a disc for £1.50 

You cannot beat the cinema experience and i enjoyed the film from start to end and would deffo recommend it to all :thumb:


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

i like the "the italian president is staying with his people" whilst the queen scuttles onto the ship that will save the select few. can't see any Italian doing that (apart from possibly Nero :lol

do the americans save the day?


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

going to watch it nxt monday on a day off lol


----------



## mobileman (Aug 10, 2008)

have to disagree i thought it was pants apart from the special effects


----------



## Black-Cat (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm going this week to see it, can't wait...

I was reading a review in the paper the other day about it and it got slated! 

Still, I love watching these "end of the world" type of films :devil:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

mobileman said:


> have to disagree i thought it was pants apart from the special effects


It's the special effects that put me off many films and why I cancelled my cinema subscription


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm off to watch it this afternoon. Go to the cinema most weeks as I have a cineworld unlimited card!


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Same here special effects just get over used these days, that why i enjoyed Harry Brown so much, just a proper good film.


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

robj20 said:


> Same here special effects just get over used these days, that why i enjoyed Harry Brown so much, just a proper good film.


Harry Brown was really good. Saw that on Friday. Good story line


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

W_VRS said:


> I'm off to watch it this afternoon. Go to the cinema most weeks as I have a cineworld unlimited card!


Yep, that's the subscription I cancelled a few yrs back, can't remember what blockbuster was doing the rounds then, but after all the hype I watched the film and it was sh1te, all folk could say when you gave an opinion on the movie was that the special effects were good,


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

The film is just an excuse to have explosions. They have seen how popular Michael Bay films are. 

Megan Fox + lots of explosions = $$$$$


----------



## jim55 (Nov 12, 2008)

mobileman said:


> have to disagree i thought it was pants apart from the special effects


+1 its all been done before ..think deep impact /armageddon!!rubbish


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

I love end of the world films, will be seeing this asap


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

> You cannot beat the cinema experience


I was wearing my boxers and drinking cider the last time I watched a movie (In The Loop) in MY Cinema!!  

2012 has indeed received terrible reports and I personally will not be watching it. Glad others have though.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

the_knight said:


> Been to see it tonight at the cinema and jesus it's a good un.
> 
> Not going to spoil it but i think we all get the idea ay?
> 
> ...


Sorry mate but I really wouldn't.

Its an age old tale, of Noah's ark. Pure and simple. The acting is bad, the story line is lacking and the only good thing about it was the special effects, which after the first half an hour just get same old same old. Its unrealistic how the main characters get to survive, none of them seem bothered about the ones that don't, and its just far too far fetched!

I'd say wait for the DVD, but than I say I still wouldn't bother, because unless you have massive tv and surround sound, it still wouldn't be worth it!

Save yourselves the boredom and go and watch something else instead!


----------



## mobileman (Aug 10, 2008)

woodybeefcake said:


> Sorry mate but I really wouldn't.
> 
> Its an age old tale, of Noah's ark. Pure and simple. The acting is bad, the story line is lacking and the only good thing about it was the special effects, which after the first half an hour just get same old same old. Its unrealistic how the main characters get to survive, none of them seem bothered about the ones that don't, and its just far too far fetched!
> 
> ...


Hit the nail bang on the head with that :thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I'll probably wait until I can rent it on Blu Ray to see it. I enjoy visiting the cinema but how the hell are they still getting away with charging £2.50 for a bottle of Pepsi? Robbing ****s.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Lloyd71 said:


> how the hell are they still getting away with charging £2.50 for a bottle of Pepsi? Robbing ****s.


Take your own in, along with the Pick n' mix from Woolies..... ah sh1t ... Woolies is closed :lol:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Scotty Pro said:


> Take your own in, along with the Pick n' mix from Woolies..... ah sh1t ... Woolies is closed :lol:


I do take my own drinks now, it just annoys me that they still charge that much. £1 I wouldn't mind, but £2.50 is absolutely mental.


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

I love going to the cinema especially with a huge chocolate ice cream sundae.

But as said before it's so expensive it's just stupid.

Oh well it does save me coming out with it all over my coupon and my shirt :lol:

I love disasters but you have to have a decent story line and it seems there may be a lacking here.

Bring back good old EARTHQUAKE :doublesho :lol:

Stuart :wave:


----------

